# Shalimar Bridge



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Went to Shalimar bridge last week to play around with the pin fish and ended up catching one red and a crap load of white trout.Been going back there ever since.Its producing white trout,ground mullet and reds at sunset.Funny thing,I've never caught anything edible off that bridge!!!It seems they are biting better off the Eglin Federal Credit Union side.:thumbup:


----------

